# So my band got this important gig..



## Xardoniak (May 8, 2013)

Today I found out my VET Music Performance teacher signed my band up for a gig that's happening in a week.
Apparently it's for University students to practice live mixing and recording audio and video, so from how it's been explained to me it's a little like what a bands music DVD would be like. Its been explained as being extremely important because if we do shitty or act like amateurs it shows negatively on the school and teachers whom I wouldn't want to let down. I think heard something about a live stream aswell. Ill post more details as they come through. 

Can anyone give any advice? we're going to be practicing like crazy, obviously.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 8, 2013)

know your setlist.... if I call in the middle of the night you should be able to play the songs right away^^

and the rest is obvious:
be on time
know what you get there equipment wise and know what you have to bring
practise and deliver a good show
behave like a proffesional. with that i mean:
- so beeing drunk while in contact with the managers of the location or on their property (in the location). have a beer and stuff. but try to stay clean and make a good impression on them so they work with you again
- be carefull with your own stuff and treat the equip you get with respect and try not to damage anything (i mean try avoiding unnessesary scratches and all that if you know what i mean)

try to get in contact with the guys who do the audio and video stuff live so you know hwta will happen, where the mics and cameras are and so on so that you can be prepared for a smooth setup


----------



## Xardoniak (May 8, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> know your setlist.... if I call in the middle of the night you should be able to play the songs right away^^
> 
> and the rest is obvious:
> be on time
> ...



thanks man! I think we might be having a 2 day band practice session on the weekend so we should be fine with practicing.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 8, 2013)

sounds good to me^^
and yep. it's pretty much standard for gigs. except that you have the factor of video and sound recordings of the show. so thats the thing that is kinda new b´maybe and should be prepared.
the rest is common sense i think^^


----------



## Leuchty (May 8, 2013)

Be on time.

Be civilized.

Tune.

Be professional.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 8, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Be on time.
> 
> Be civilized.
> 
> ...



How does one 'be professional' though?
Obviously we're not gonna walk up there and be like "hey what are we gonna play? do we even know songs!?"


----------



## Pat_tct (May 8, 2013)

i think acting professional means that you and all the guys and girls involved act responsible and kind.
don't be a douche in general^^

oh: and know your hardware. and if possible know at least a little bit the hardware they are providing.
What PA is used?
Do they lend you speaker cabs? what cabs are these?
pretty much anything that is involved in ypur setup on stage and you will be in contact with


----------



## Leuchty (May 8, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> i think acting professional means that you and all the guys and girls involved act responsible and kind.
> don't be a douche in general^^



Yeah, this.

Also, please and thank you go a long way. Helping out, Following direction during soundchecks, treating gear and others with respect, etc.

In other words, be what a human SHOULD be, .


----------



## sage (May 9, 2013)

The big key to being a professional in a situation like this is largely to just stay out of the way and do what you're told. You're going to have a production team that sounds like it's going to be about 20 people all told. In essence, you're a musical guinea pig. When the program head asks you to set up over there, do it. When he says you should turn down your amp, do it. When he asks you to stop playing so they can adjust the drum volumes and EQ for 78 minutes, do it. Do not presume that you have any information that may be useful to the students. You might, but don't bother attempting to impart this upon them unless they invite you out for a beer afterwards. Or unless they are asking specific questions about your guitars, pedals, or amps.

Your drummer is actually the linchpin in being professional in this. Make sure the drums are tuned and that there are no funky resonances in his kit before you show up. If he does not have a drum dial DrumDial Drum Tuner or something similar, he should buy or borrow one and get cracking on tuning. Make sure he brings a roll of gaffer's tape (hockey tape will do in a pinch, not the clear sock tape, the clothy stuff), a roll of Shop Towels (they're thick, blue paper towels), WD-40 or bike chain oil, and a pair of Vise-Grips. This will help him tighten down, baffle, lubricate, or dampen any of the rattly, shitty, squeaky, shitty, scrapy, or shitty noises drum kits inevitably make that piss engineers off. And make sure he replaces any of the skins that are shot. Shitty skins make shitty drum sounds. 

Try not to damage anything. Do not roll cabs over cables on the floor. Do not blow into microphones. Or kick them. Or drop them. Try not to get all tangled up in the inevitable pile of spaghetti that I am envisioning for an undertaking like this. 

Also, if you're going to be on video, don't dress like a schlub.


----------



## Experimorph (May 9, 2013)

Get in touch with the guys doing the audio and video. Get to know and make friends with them.

You will be most greatly rewarded.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
Ill be trying to get in contact with someone doing it because I've heard that they have amps for us to use from one person and that they don't from another.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 10, 2013)

yep. make sure you know whtas up with that so you don't stand there and maybe not have an amp/cam to use.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (May 10, 2013)

All I can say is, don't do what I did with my first band, we made a bad impression cause we thought we were really "rock 'n' roll", getting super drunk before going on stage, trashing places and generally being young idiots, we scared away managers who often said "you're too rowdy, I can't work with that" which we took as a compliment, taking the "Thrash Metal" life way too seriously, but in all honesty; fuck that shit.

I do NOT do any of that with my current band, I mean, we do have a rowdy Stage Presence, but we aren't rowdy off-stage.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 10, 2013)

rythmic_pulses said:


> All I can say is, don't do what I did with my first band, we made a bad impression cause we thought we were really "rock 'n' roll", getting super drunk before going on stage, trashing places and generally being young idiots, we scared away managers who often said "you're too rowdy, I can't work with that" which we took as a compliment, taking the "Thrash Metal" life way too seriously, but in all honesty; fuck that shit.
> 
> I do NOT do any of that with my current band, I mean, we do have a rowdy Stage Presence, but we aren't rowdy off-stage.



Hey man, most of us dont drink and if it is we dont get smashed. I myself dont drink at all and have no interest in it or drugs and I do my best to be respectful to new people, especially those of importance.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 10, 2013)

i would love to see more ppl at local shows with that mindset -.-
i have met so many douchebags i wish i dont need to work with again... ever


----------



## Albionic (May 11, 2013)

Know how your gear is set up if you are doing it yourself. 
label your cables if you are using lots of connections ie effects loops processors etc. it speeds things up no end. 
Do everything with minimal fuss. 
Don't forget anything. 
If their are other bands do not get into stupid rivalry situations with the inevitable "tosser" from another band who thinks they are the shit and u suck. rise above it.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 11, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> i would love to see more ppl at local shows with that mindset -.-
> i have met so many douchebags i wish i dont need to work with again... ever



I dont really think the drinking/drugs problem could be that bad, could it? Or do you think your just unlucky?


----------



## Xardoniak (May 11, 2013)

Albionic said:


> Know how your gear is set up if you are doing it yourself.
> label your cables if you are using lots of connections ie effects loops processors etc. it speeds things up no end.
> Do everything with minimal fuss.
> Don't forget anything.
> If their are other bands do not get into stupid rivalry situations with the inevitable "tosser" from another band who thinks they are the shit and u suck. rise above it.



Labeling cables, awesome! thanks.


----------



## KingOfTheRotten (May 11, 2013)

Be genuine if you get my drift? 

Just be yourself and be humble, without sucking up to people. That's something you should always be, because it helps the band!

When being profesional you should ALWAYS have a backup! If you break a string you shall have an extra guitar, if your amp goes on fire you should have an extra amp at your disposal and perhaps some pedals to go with it. Never put all your money on one hand. 

Also it is quite important if you want to appear profesional that you have a good stage presence that fits your music. 

Regarding the recording and school related stuff all I can say is. Practice! You really have to practise as much as possible! But don't rehearse much the day you will play. That can actually be a bad thing.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 13, 2013)

I have hadplenty of experiencewith bands getting drunk and all that....
Played a show and there was this 6-men punk band. theydrank 60 beer before the show.
they were supposed to play 30 minutes. after 45 minutes the soundguy silenced them. then theystartet talking shit and all that.
due to all that we had to cut our set down a couple songs and had a set up time of around 5 minutes..... luckily we have a very minimal setup with all direct stuff and no amps and what not.

but it sucks. most local shows have one of those bandsin the billing. i don't get why they still have shows -.-


----------



## Xardoniak (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, just had the gig and I think it went pretty well. 

I borrowed a multiFX pedal from my dentist (yeah, my dentist) and I use 2 presets and the tuning channel which basically acts as a clean tone. 
I went to switch from my delay preset to my distortion but hit the tuning one and then started to mash the down button to get out of it and went past the distortion preset by like 4 and had to go back up.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 15, 2013)

why did you borrowed it in the first place?
and yes, taping a wrong button happens to all of us i believe. as long you managed the situation and got to play through the song without canceling the rest of the song or something


----------



## Xardoniak (May 15, 2013)

I don't have a pedal.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 16, 2013)

makbes sense^^
the rest went well with the audio and video recording?
did you had a larger crowd? how many ppl were there round about?


----------



## Xardoniak (May 16, 2013)

The mixing wasn't that great on the recording. 
The camera work was decent enough.

My grand parents and the students.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

One thing I've learnt is don't be a dick to your sound guy. 
IE: During soundcheck, when he says rack tom 1, don't bust out a sweet riff while he's trying to mix/eq the drums
this works for all band members though, taking turns and not playing over/with each other (unless the sound guy asks) can greatly help 
Thanking the sound guy afterwards goes a long way too!
Other than that, just be friendly when the organisers/stage managers approach you. Listen to their direction and if you have any questions just politely ask 
Good luck with the gig dude! You're basically just down the road from me haha


----------

